
Ask HN: Switch to SW job from embedded - isthisnameavl
My undergrad background is in CS and I used to be interested in web development (among other things). But I got an embedded job and stayed in it for six years. I am pursuing a Masters in CS now and plan to switch to something more mainstream. At the moment I am having a tough time getting calls from companies for internships (also probably because I started applying late?). Is there anything else I should be doing other than personal projects on github etc? Also, along with my coursework there&#x27;s only so much extra work I can manage. Any advice?
======
brudgers
To me, the current career phase seems to clearly be academic, i.e. a masters
and internships. I'd think that extreme flexibility in regard to the company
for an internship would allow more focus on an internship outside of embedded
software. My recommendation would be to be entirely upfront with companies
about wanting to "broaden" your experience beyond embedded (i.e. in the cover
letter).

Anyway, my take is it __might __be worth considering no internship over an
embedded systems one if the goal of the masters is to get out of embedded
since that would be consistent with the longer term career goal. It might also
be worth working toward post degree employment outside of embedded sooner
rather than later.

Good luck.

